# bose really weird problem



## bkielman (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok i bought a 95 maxima with bose radio so when the car is running the speakers cut in and out from front to rear to left and right but when the car is not started the radio works fine and dosent cut out at all. i thought it was a problem with radio and bought a new bose deck. I didnt figure out it worked all the time when car was off tell today when i was vacuming my car and it wasnt started. this is driving me nuts please help. :newbie:


----------

